# Tesla OEM M3 Power Trunk?



## Collier007

Given the recent Elon tweet about adding a power Model 3 trunk at no charge for owners with disabilities, how long do we think it will take to make it an option for all Model 3 owners?

What do you think would be a fair price (including install) for an OEM option given that it should be covered under warranty and would work with all software updates.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Define "...for owners with disabilities ".

I have handicap plates on my M3. Do I qualify?


----------



## iChris93

Klaus-rf said:


> Define "...for owners with disabilities ".
> 
> I have handicap plates on my M3. Do I qualify?


Here's the source


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286965522559569922


----------



## Johnston

Think I may be up for it if total cost is $500 or lower.


----------



## Bigriver

Collier007 said:


> Given the recent Elon tweet about adding a power Model 3 trunk at no charge for owners with disabilities


I don't necessarily translate a tweet from Elon saying that Tesla will add a power lift gate at no cost for that specific owner to a generic promise to cover power lift gates for all handicapped owners.


----------



## Collier007

Bigriver said:


> I don't necessarily translate a tweet from Elon saying that Tesla will add a power lift gate at no cost for that specific owner to a generic promise to cover power lift gates for all handicapped owners.


Way


Bigriver said:


> I don't necessarily translate a tweet from Elon saying that Tesla will add a power lift gate at no cost for that specific owner to a generic promise to cover power lift gates for all handicapped owners.


So, you think it's more logical to go through all of the engineering R&D and manufacturing to install a power trunk for one person at no charge (or group of people) instead of spreading it out over hundreds of thousands of paying customers?


----------



## garsh

Collier007 said:


> So, you think it's more logical to go through all of the engineering R&D and manufacturing to install a power trunk for one person at no charge (or group of people) instead of spreading it out over hundreds of thousands of paying customers?


It's more likely that Tesla will add a third-party power trunk kit for that driver.


----------



## FRC

The power trunk is one of the differentiators between Models 3 and Y. I can't see them adding it to Model 3 at this point.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> The power trunk is one of the differentiators between Models 3 and Y. I can't see them adding it to Model 3 at this point.


Why does it have to be a differentiator? They're not different trims, they're different vehicle types.


----------



## Collier007

They eventually came out with a stand alone spoiler option when that was a big visual differentiator between a P and non-P. 

My hope is that they are aware that there is a strong demand (especially from people needing a power trunk for contactless delivery) to make it an option.


----------



## Collier007

Bump this thread as TESLA has in fact come out with a power trunk option for new Model 3’s... per reporting.

If it were a stand alone option, how much would you be willing to pay for it?


----------



## FRC

Collier007 said:


> Bump this thread as TESLA has in fact come out with a power trunk option for new Model 3's... per reporting.
> 
> If it were a stand along option, how much would you be willing to pay for it?


$0


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> $0


I mean, I would maybe do $50.


----------



## lance.bailey

$400


----------



## Johnston

$400 installed would be nice. I think $500 is as high as I would go.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> I mean, I would maybe do $50.


I understand "Different strokes for different folks". I just don't find opening the trunk with my hand difficult, so I'm unwilling to buy it.


----------



## lance.bailey

the only reason i would buy it is that the current "open trunk" buttons on the dash tablet, fob, and the phone app are meaningless. If I "open" the trunk on the phone app I then walk over and lift it truly open by putting my hand exactly on the latch, which if I had not opened via the button would do the same thing. There is no saving in effort or time when a keyless trunk is opened remotely unless the keyless trunk truly opens all the way.

The ludicrousness of the current "open but for what point?" buttons on the dash tablet, fob, and phone app are so silly it adds value to the power open. I don't need power close and I don't need a kick option (can never get it to work on the Volvo anyway. Just a power open would make the button have a purpose. buttons without purpose bother me.

my $500 is based on a reasonable cost for what i think the work/materials would be including labour, parts and denarius to the development efforts and profit.


----------



## Bigriver

lance.bailey said:


> I don't need power close and I don't need a kick option (can never get it to work on the Volvo anyway.


I would like a power close. I like pushing the button on the screen in my model X to close the trunk. It seems I'm always dropping things off to my adult children and they end up with their hands full, unable to also get the trunk. As for a kick open, I agree that I can't make it work on the Volvo. Only seen it work once when my dog's tail activated it.


----------



## Johnston

Bigriver said:


> I would like a power close. I like pushing the button on the screen in my model X to close the trunk. It seems I'm always dropping things off to my adult children and they end up with their hands full, unable to also get the trunk. As for a kick open, I agree that I can't make it work on the Volvo. Only seen it work once when my dog's tail activated it.


I actually want this also more for the power close than for open. There have been times when I accidentally opened the trunk from afar and the only way to close is to walk to the car.


----------



## garsh

I don't care for a power trunk. I personally prefer it to be manual.

But the frunk? I can't stand closing that thing. I could go for a power frunk. But ideally, I just want a power-close for the frunk. Let me manually lower it, but then have a motor pull it down and latch it when I do.


----------



## TrevP

Power trunk has been added as part of the “refresh” Model 3 coming out of Fremont, amongst other features. Since it’s the beginning of the quarter those cars are going to Europe at the moment, we should see North American cars in late November and December.


----------



## Needsdecaf

FRC said:


> I understand "Different strokes for different folks". I just don't find opening the trunk with my hand difficult, so I'm unwilling to buy it.


The closing part is annoying, and is what would get me to pay for the power trunk. I hate how it requires a good amount of force to start the motion to pull closed, but then is not well damped so if you pull with enough force to close it SLAMS shut. Or if you ease up, it doesn't close.


----------



## Needsdecaf

garsh said:


> I don't care for a power trunk. I personally prefer it to be manual.
> 
> But the frunk? I can't stand closing that thing. I could go for a power frunk. But ideally, I just want a power-close for the frunk. Let me manually lower it, but then have a motor pull it down and latch it when I do.


So what you actually want is a soft close latch. Pretty commonly used on doors on many luxury cars, and has been used on trunk lids sporadically throughout the years. A power trunk is almost always paired with a soft close latch. The power struts close the trunk (or most commonly hatch) and then the soft close latch closes the rest of the way. I know on my wife's SUV, I can manually close the hatch until it "clicks" and then the power latch pulls it shut.

I bet it probably wouldn't be all that hard to retrofit if one were to get creative about it.


----------



## lance.bailey

garsh said:


> But the frunk? I can't stand closing that thing. I could go for a power frunk. But ideally, I just want a power-close for the frunk. Let me manually lower it, but then have a motor pull it down and latch it when I do.


I hadn't thought of the trunk - in fact I rarely use it because it is a pain to close. I typically pull into the garage up to the wall. If I release the frunk I can stand in the curve of the headlight and reach into it, but being nosed up to the wall I can't be in the centre of the car to push exactly the right angle/way/pressure to latch the frunk.

If i pull in less, then I lose the 12 inches behind the car when the main door which allows me access to the trunk or past the car to the side door and the refuse bins outside the garage.

a power frunk would be awesome. but no kick needed


----------



## Collier007

I would definitely pay up to $500 to have Tesla install and warranty an OEM power trunk (agreed that it is more for the close than the open) and would probably pay up to an additional $300 if it came as a package with a power frunk to make the space significantly more useable.


----------



## shareef777

Collier007 said:


> Bump this thread as TESLA has in fact come out with a power trunk option for new Model 3's... per reporting.
> 
> If it were a stand alone option, how much would you be willing to pay for it?


I'd pay $1k for a full (OEM installed) frunk/trunk setup.


----------



## shareef777

garsh said:


> I don't care for a power trunk. I personally prefer it to be manual.
> 
> But the frunk? I can't stand closing that thing. I could go for a power frunk. But ideally, I just want a power-close for the frunk. Let me manually lower it, but then have a motor pull it down and latch it when I do.


This, I'd pay $1k for the full setup, but I'm def more interested in the frunk just because of how much finger prints show up on it. I'm also leery of how the metal bends when closing it. I replaced the spring with softer ones and still feel that I need to press too hard for it to feel securely closed.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Tesla is no longer the Tesla of old. Its about dollars now...

Original M3's aren't getting anything new. Tesla used to make things backward/downward compatible. Those days are over. Its all about the money. 

So...no powered trunk or frunk for original owners.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> Tesla is no longer the Tesla of old. Its about dollars now...
> 
> Original M3's aren't getting anything new. Tesla used to make things backward/downward compatible. Those days are over. Its all about the money.
> 
> So...no powered trunk or frunk for original owners.


1. I wouldn't expect my used car to get hardware changes from Tesla. 
2. Do you have confirmed proof that the powered trunk is not backwards compatible?

If it's not, that wouldn't be surprising. Changes like that often necessitate changing the wiring harness to accommodate additional power supplies or sensors. If the powered trunk was not envisioned at the time that the Model 3 was originally designed, it's likely that this is the case. I don't see this as "about the money' at all, rather simply a function of the length of time that it takes some components to be designed and manufactured for production. Sometimes it's simply not possible to make these things backwards compatible based on the resources that are needed to make the new function or feature work.


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> Tesla is no longer the Tesla of old. Its about dollars now...
> 
> Original M3's aren't getting anything new. Tesla used to make things backward/downward compatible. Those days are over. Its all about the money.
> 
> So...no powered trunk or frunk for original owners.


Selling the add-on would make them more money though. My bet is that they figured the reliability of a retrofit isn't adequate, or the cost is too prohibitive for running the added wiring as it's built into new 3s during manufacturing. Or (hopefully) they're still working on it.


----------



## Garlan Garner

shareef777 said:


> Selling the add-on would make them more money though. My bet is that they figured the reliability of a retrofit isn't adequate, or the cost is too prohibitive for running the added wiring as it's built into new 3s during manufacturing. Or (hopefully) they're still working on it.


Selling an ad-on would mean that they would have to manufacture an ad-on.

Installing a part on a car is totally different than making that same part an ad-on.


----------



## GDN

This article isn't to say that they didn't install one of the third party automated trunks for this user vs creating their own, but since the Y has it and the cars are much the same, it likely didn't take much to create. https://electrek.co/2020/07/25/tesla-power-trunk-model-3-free-elon-musk-wheelchair/

The power trunk was installed by Tesla before the Model 3 refresh. They can likely make it available if they want. They do horribly in parts sells and aftermarket items so far to date though, so I don't truly seeing them making it available.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> 1. I wouldn't expect my used car to get hardware changes from Tesla.
> 2. Do you have confirmed proof that the powered trunk is not backwards compatible?
> 
> If it's not, that wouldn't be surprising. Changes like that often necessitate changing the wiring harness to accommodate additional power supplies or sensors. If the powered trunk was not envisioned at the time that the Model 3 was originally designed, it's likely that this is the case. I don't see this as "about the money' at all, rather simply a function of the length of time that it takes some components to be designed and manufactured for production. Sometimes it's simply not possible to make these things backwards compatible based on the resources that are needed to make the new function or feature work.


I look at other fixes/changes/upgrades throughout Tesla's existence as non backwards compatible. Most people aren't aware of them because parts look and function close to one another.

FSD cameras
3rd row seating
Battery packs
Center Console
usb charging ports
headlights
horn
pedestrian speaker
etc.

Basically every part that has a year associated with it. There are tons of them.


----------



## Garlan Garner

GDN said:


> This article isn't to say that they didn't install one of the third party automated trunks for this user vs creating their own, but since the Y has it and the cars are much the same, it likely didn't take much to create. https://electrek.co/2020/07/25/tesla-power-trunk-model-3-free-elon-musk-wheelchair/
> 
> The power trunk was installed by Tesla before the Model 3 refresh. They can likely make it available if they want. They do horribly in parts sells and aftermarket items so far to date though, so I don't truly seeing them making it available.


I haven't investigated this feature yet, however I am 1,000,000% confident that my current 2018 wiring harness wouldn't accommodate Tesla's version of this as an ad-on.

For example: Looking at the parts menu for the Model Y - They are on their 12th wiring harness for that vehicle and its only been out for ......


----------



## Needsdecaf

I guess I'm totally missing your point and definitely not agreeing that Tesla's mentality has changed and it's "all about the money". Tesla does and has historically done a whole host of incremental changes to all it's models. I'm not even that close a follower and I can think of several for the Model S like upgraded seats, sunroof change, center console, vented seats, etc. Why are you thinking that suddenly their mentality is different?


----------



## lance.bailey

Garlan Garner said:


> For example: Looking at the parts menu for the Model Y - They are on their 12th wiring harness for that vehicle and its only been out for ......


I remember seeing a RS-232 DB25 filler plate on a Sun Microsystems Sparc something or other ( a 5, a 10 or a 20) and the plate was marked with a part number and "rev 23" or sumsuch far too high a rev number.

it was a hunk of metal intended to fit over a hole of a specified standard height and width using bolt holes similarly speced out. And it took a dozen or so revs to get it right.

a rev or 12 of a wiring harness seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> I guess I'm totally missing your point and definitely not agreeing that Tesla's mentality has changed and it's "all about the money". Tesla does and has historically done a whole host of incremental changes to all it's models. I'm not even that close a follower and I can think of several for the Model S like upgraded seats, sunroof change, center console, vented seats, etc. Why are you thinking that suddenly their mentality is different?


The reason I believe their mentality is totally different is because there used to be things that Tesla would do for their customers that they no longer do. There were levels of appreciation that would be provided at service centers. There was a different atmosphere at Tesla. I frequent about 4 different service centers in the Chicagoland area and they are totally different than 2 years ago.

All benefits and perks are just about gone - except free supercharging on a referral. I even got a nasty email about a person I referred to get a Model Y and the sales associated told them that there were NO benefits currently available that would be beneficial to using a referral code. Then I was told that because the sale has already occurred - no referral can be enacted. What? I just let it go.

Its just a different atmosphere now. Phone customer service is the same as its always been ( reboot the vehicle ), but in-person.......? online? They are cutting things and slashing benefits instead of adding confidence and such - just like everyone else.

Tesla slashes its used car warranty - killing another confidence builder
Tesla cancels its ballsy 'no questions asked' 7-day return policy

I almost feel like I could bet my life savings that Tesla won't reach back to current owners for ANY kind of backwards compatibility any-kind-of hardware. They want you to trade in and get a new one ( money ).


----------



## Garlan Garner

lance.bailey said:


> I remember seeing a RS-232 DB25 filler plate on a Sun Microsystems Sparc something or other ( a 5, a 10 or a 20) and the plate was marked with a part number and "rev 23" or sumsuch far too high a rev number.
> 
> it was a hunk of metal intended to fit over a hole of a specified standard height and width using bolt holes similarly speced out. And it took a dozen or so revs to get it right.
> 
> a rev or 12 of a wiring harness seems to make sense to me.


Oh well everyone - enjoy.

I knew I would get a ton of pushback at any opinion that wasn't "favorable" Tesla.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> Oh well everyone - enjoy.
> 
> I knew I would get a ton of pushback at any opinion that wasn't "favorable" Tesla.


Um, ok. I don't think the pushback is because i and others are favorable to Tesla. I just think your expectation is a little skewed. I wouldn't expect any automaker to make any of those items backward compatible, or really care about allowing me to upgrade my car with new gear. Even Tesla. And I think they do the best of anyone of continually upgrading the cars to give them new features. I think about all the features that have been added to the Model 3 since it's introduction. There have been an absolute ton of them. Dash cams, sentry mode, camping mode, speed increase, range increase, infotainment features, improvements to the driving safety systems, etc. That's a lot of added value I didn't have when I first bought my Model 3 in March, not to mention my old Model 3 in late 2018. Who else does that?

I agree with your first point. Tesla service is not nearly what it used to be. And that's not a good thing because based on my experience starting in late 2018, it wasn't good to begin with. I don't think that reflects a change in attitude or lack of care, more so Tesla simply has not ramped up their personnel and systems to handle the volume. They are very clearly failing in this point.


----------



## TrevP

Collier007 said:


> I would definitely pay up to $500 to have Tesla install and warranty an OEM power trunk (agreed that it is more for the close than the open) and would probably pay up to an additional $300 if it came as a package with a power frunk to make the space significantly more useable.


Why don't you get one of the Hansshow units? I have one in my car and it's great!
https://www.hautopart.com/product/tesla-model-3-automatic-frunk-and-trunk/


----------



## PiperPaul

TrevP said:


> Why don't you get one of the Hansshow units? I have one in my car and it's great!
> https://www.hautopart.com/product/tesla-model-3-automatic-frunk-and-trunk/


@TrevP This looks very interesting - thanks! How long have you been using yours? Install it yourself? Any drawbacks or cautions?


----------



## Garlan Garner

TrevP said:


> Why don't you get one of the Hansshow units? I have one in my car and it's great!
> https://www.hautopart.com/product/tesla-model-3-automatic-frunk-and-trunk/


I've had one of the hanshow units for a while now ( both frunk and trunk ). Both are inoperable due to moisture.

I'm waiting for the software re-write to see if it affects the units of other folks before I re-order parts.


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> Selling an ad-on would mean that they would have to manufacture an ad-on.
> 
> Installing a part on a car is totally different than making that same part an ad-on.


Point was that they WOULD have made it available, IF the analysts determined enough people would sign up to recoup the costs. They likely decided (logically) not to offer such an option because the retrofit group size would be extremely minuscule.

This is the same exact analysis and decision making process that ANY business would do when it comes to offering ANYTHING. I mean, do you really think they (or any other business) should LOSE money so that existing customers are contempt till the end their product ownership.


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> I've had one of the hanshow units for a while now ( both frunk and trunk ). Both are inoperable due to moisture.
> 
> I'm waiting for the software re-write to see if it affects the units of other folks before I re-order parts.


Did you install them yourself? I've been eyeing them for a while but am very intimidated by the install videos I've seen.


----------



## Collier007

TrevP said:


> Why don't you get one of the Hansshow units? I have one in my car and it's great!
> https://www.hautopart.com/product/tesla-model-3-automatic-frunk-and-trunk/


1) I don't know anyone in Portland, Oregon who will install it

2) I've read that Tesla software updates can disable 3rd party accessories, including a power trunk/frunk or void the car's warranty.


----------



## TrevP

Collier007 said:


> 1) I don't know anyone in Portland, Oregon who will install it
> 
> 2) I've read that Tesla software updates can disable 3rd party accessories, including a power trunk/frunk or void the car's warranty.


can't help you on the first but the second isn't an issue because it doesn't alter the software at all. The car still sends the usual signals to the modules to unlatch the trunk, their device just ads motors to open when the signal is sent. No issues in over a year


----------



## Garlan Garner

shareef777 said:


> Did you install them yourself? I've been eyeing them for a while but am very intimidated by the install videos I've seen.


I've installed about 200 of these ( 50 frunk / 150 trunk ) in the Chicagoland area.

The only part of the install that is intimidating to me is running the wire to the trunk lid from the trunk area. That rubber pipe is very small, however I have figured out a way to do it easily with a fiberglass wire feeding tool.


----------



## Garlan Garner

TrevP said:


> can't help you on the first but the second isn't an issue because it doesn't alter the software at all. The car still sends the usual signals to the modules to unlatch the trunk, their device just ads motors to open when the signal is sent. No issues in over a year


CAN high / low is needed on the trunk control module. It isn't needed for the frunk control module.

Tesla changed the CAN bus addressing for the trunk module long long ago during version 1 and the Hanshow trunk module stopped working. Hanshow provided an update via the memory card that fixed it, however some "non-technical" folks were locked out of their trunk for a little while. I had to open about 25 trunks by crawling through and accessing the control box in the trunk and implemented the update.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> Hanshow provided an update via the memory card that fixed it, however some "non-technical" folks were locked out of their trunk for a little while. I had to open about 25 trunks by crawling through and accessing the control box in the trunk and implemented the update.


Do you think, in that update, Hanshow changed the fail mechanism where if something changes with an update it goes back to "stock"?


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> Do you think, in that update, Hanshow changed the fail mechanism where if something changes with an update it goes back to "stock"?


Hmmmm. They could have.

What I know for sure is that before the update - the trunk would not open. After the update - it opened and has ever since. They told me that Tesla changed the CAN bus address of the Trunk mechanism.

The reason that the CAN bus is needed for the trunk is that the car can't tell the status of the trunk ( open or closed ).


----------



## PiperPaul

Garlan Garner said:


> Hmmmm. They could have.
> 
> What I know for sure is that before the update - the trunk would not open. After the update - it opened and has ever since. They told me that Tesla changed the CAN bus address of the Trunk mechanism.
> 
> The reason that the CAN bus is needed for the trunk is that the car can't tell the status of the trunk ( open or closed ).


This is a helpful thread as I try to decide whether to get the power trunk kit or not.
1) It seems the current kit is V4 (presumably Version 4) and it is not clear to me whether the CAN connection still applies since the website instructions are sketchy and current YouTube videos don't mention it.
2) Tesla Service tells me the car monitors drain from the 12V battery so add-on accessories may inadvertently generate a fault due to vampire drain. Does anyone know if that is a concern with this kit? And more important for installation: does that make any difference whether the power line for the kit is attached to the 12V line under the rear seat or directly to the 12V battery terminal? (I'm guessing that if there is constant drain it would be caught from either connection point.)


----------



## Garlan Garner

PiperPaul said:


> This is a helpful thread as I try to decide whether to get the power trunk kit or not.
> 1) It seems the current kit is V4 (presumably Version 4) and it is not clear to me whether the CAN connection still applies since the website instructions are sketchy and current YouTube videos don't mention it.
> 2) Tesla Service tells me the car monitors drain from the 12V battery so add-on accessories may inadvertently generate a fault due to vampire drain. Does anyone know if that is a concern with this kit? And more important for installation: does that make any difference whether the power line for the kit is attached to the 12V line under the rear seat or directly to the 12V battery terminal? (I'm guessing that if there is constant drain it would be caught from either connection point.)


I've installed many of these units. I've never heard of a battery fault of any kind.


----------



## Garlan Garner

I just installed Version 4 of the Frunk and Trunk openers on my car and its pretty much flawless. 

Version 4 is vastly better than the other versions. I don't know how they did it, but its extremely quiet. 

If you don't install the kick sensor - you don't even need CANbus anymore. 

Cudos Hansshow.


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> I don't care for a power trunk. I personally prefer it to be manual.
> 
> But the frunk? I can't stand closing that thing. I could go for a power frunk. But ideally, I just want a power-close for the frunk. Let me manually lower it, but then have a motor pull it down and latch it when I do.


You know... one thing you can do for the frunk to make it easy to close is to change that hellish spring that requires you to almost have to sit on the frunk to close it.

Swap out this spring and you can close the frunk with 2 fingers ( one hand ).

Prime-Line SP 9610 Spring, Extension, 5/8-Inch by 2-1/2-Inch - .072 Diameter, (Pack of 2) - Screen Door Hardware - Amazon.com

Takes 15 seconds to swap out with a pair of needle nose or pliers.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> You know... one thing you can do for the frunk to make it easy to close is to change that hellish spring that requires you to almost have to sit on the frunk to close it.
> 
> Swap out this spring and you can close the frunk with 2 fingers ( one hand ).
> 
> Prime-Line SP 9610 Spring, Extension, 5/8-Inch by 2-1/2-Inch - .072 Diameter, (Pack of 2) - Screen Door Hardware - Amazon.com
> 
> Takes 15 seconds to swap out with a pair of needle nose or pliers.


In watching this video, does he have stronger struts on the frunk?


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> I just installed Version 4 of the Frunk and Trunk openers on my car and its pretty much flawless.
> 
> Version 4 is vastly better than the other versions. I don't know how they did it, but its extremely quiet.
> 
> If you don't install the kick sensor - you don't even need CANbus anymore.
> 
> Cudos Hansshow.


No Canbus...does that mean it won't get software locked out again?


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> In watching this video, does he have stronger struts on the frunk?


Yes


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> No Canbus...does that mean it won't get software locked out again?


Right.

The only reason for the canbus in version 4 is the kick sensor. Everything else will work no matter what.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> Yes





Garlan Garner said:


> Right.
> 
> The only reason for the canbus in version 4 is the kick sensor. Everything else will work no matter what.


Thank you. So seemingly should be pretty safe to order the new version without the kick sensor, yes?


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> I just installed Version 4 of the Frunk and Trunk openers on my car and its pretty much flawless.
> 
> Version 4 is vastly better than the other versions. I don't know how they did it, but its extremely quiet.
> 
> If you don't install the kick sensor - you don't even need CANbus anymore.
> 
> Cudos Hansshow.


Thanks, this got me to finally move forward with this. Messaged them for info on an installer in the Chicago area.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> Thank you. So seemingly should be pretty safe to order the new version without the kick sensor, yes?


Yes. The kick sensor is not required.


----------



## Garlan Garner

shareef777 said:


> Thanks, this got me to finally move forward with this. Messaged them for info on an installer in the Chicago area.


You don't want to install it yourself?

I'll help you if you are interested.


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> You don't want to install it yourself?
> 
> I'll help you if you are interested.


I can see myself doing the frunk easily enough, it's the trunk that concerns me (worried about damaging the seals for the wiring).


----------



## Garlan Garner

shareef777 said:


> I can see myself doing the frunk easily enough, it's the trunk that concerns me (worried about damaging the seals for the wiring).


Well....its up to you. I understand about the seals, however the seals aren't anything to worry about. Its getting those wires through that microscopic channel from the Trunk to the lid.

Let me know if you want some assistance or not. I'm willing.

I don't do anything these days except watch my Tesla stock and smile.


----------



## shareef777

Garlan Garner said:


> Well....its up to you. I understand about the seals, however the seals aren't anything to worry about. Its getting those wires through that microscopic channel from the Trunk to the lid.
> 
> Let me know if you want some assistance or not. I'm willing.
> 
> I don't do anything these days except watch my Tesla stock and smile.


Thanks man, appreciate it. I just put in my order. Not sure what the ETA will be, but I'll hit you up when it arrives.


----------



## shareef777

So I was able to install the frunk without issue. Most difficult part was understanding the poorly written directions. All in all, the frunk is actually a pleasure to work in. Very room and easy to route wiring. Very happy with the end result. Opens/closes really quiet and quick, and it's awesome to be able to have that functionality from the screen, key fob, and phone.


----------



## garygazza

shareef777 said:


> So I was able to install the frunk without issue. Most difficult part was understanding the poorly written directions. All in all, the frunk is actually a pleasure to work in. Very room and easy to route wiring. Very happy with the end result. Opens/closes really quiet and quick, and it's awesome to be able to have that functionality from the screen, key fob, and phone.


I installed the latest Tesla Offer power frunk. Also happy. It was quite easy. Some loose connections meant I had an issue first time round. Just needed to align the pins on the connectors, very gently,m. Works great so far 2 weeks in. Also frunk which was not as hard as I expected.


----------



## garygazza

Garlan Garner said:


> Well....its up to you. I understand about the seals, however the seals aren't anything to worry about. Its getting those wires through that microscopic channel from the Trunk to the lid.
> 
> Let me know if you want some assistance or not. I'm willing.
> 
> I don't do anything these days except watch my Tesla stock and smile.


Installed the TeslaOffer latest Trunk. 
Best idea was power from under the back seat and can bus from center console so no wiring to the front or tapping wires. 
Made the whole thing easy.

strut wires you can install through the rear grommets without having to take off the back lights. If you have the model with the panel under the rear bumper. pass through the bumper and into gap. You will need to slightly widen the inside gap with a screwdriver to pass it the fatter plug but you can then catch the wires and feed thorough these rear holes. No bumper or light removal needed. You do need to lift up the rubber seal on the side of the trunk opening.
Foot sensor too.

I must admit despite my delight in having both trunks automated and a foot sensor. Anyone else is completely underwhelmed as most of their cars and
SUVs have this as standard and can operate from the key fob so are not impressed. !!!!


----------



## garygazza

Garlan Garner said:


> I've installed about 200 of these ( 50 frunk / 150 trunk ) in the Chicagoland area.
> 
> The only part of the install that is intimidating to me is running the wire to the trunk lid from the trunk area. That rubber pipe is very small, however I have figured out a way to do it easily with a fiberglass wire feeding tool.


Yes. If you loosen the ties with a small screwdriver. (Don't worry to close back easily). Amd use a fishing wire and a bit of live of some sort. It was not too bad. I had the latest Tesla offer and the plug heads were small enough not to be an issue.


----------



## shareef777

garygazza said:


> I installed the latest Tesla Offer power frunk. Also happy. It was quite easy. Some loose connections meant I had an issue first time round. Just needed to align the pins on the connectors, very gently,m. Works great so far 2 weeks in. Also frunk which was not as hard as I expected.


Almost 6mo in and both frunk/trunk are operating superbly. Only complaint is that the frunk/trunk needs to fully open (and probably another second after) before you can press the button again to close it. Very minor inconvenience, but otherwise works as advertised. Will be ordering the frunk kit for my Y when it arrives.


----------

